# Recommendations of thinning scissors



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Looking to purchase some thinning scissors, has anyone got any that they would recommend, bit of a minefield out there , thanks


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you asked Julia? I want to get some double edged ones, the pair I have are single


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Have you asked Julia? I want to get some double edged ones, the pair I have are single


Yeah the ones she had recommended on dezynadog were single which she hadn't realised. Bought the curved scissors she recommended and love them


----------

